# New to this and need help advice



## Anthony Pritchard (Nov 1, 2014)

high guys and girls if there are any i am new to slingshots just getting ito it as my son is also

i am wanting help advice on good hunting slingshot but i dont like wood ones i like something more survival looking i like the survival slingshot and love the chief aj hfx but bit expensive for now maby futher down the line so wot are my options ned to be able to buy in uk or import to uk at moment i am trying to mod a truemark s9 and son has barnett black widow


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Take a look at pocketpredator.com or simple-shot.com , you will find good ones in any of these places

Cheers!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The Scout Gen 2 from Simpleshot is one of the most versatile, affordable options available. *


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Anthony Pritchard said:


> high guys and girls if there are any i am new to slingshots just getting ito it as my son is also
> 
> i am wanting help advice on good hunting slingshot but i dont like wood ones i like something more survival looking i like the survival slingshot and love the chief aj hfx but bit expensive for now maby futher down the line so wot are my options ned to be able to buy in uk or import to uk at moment i am trying to mod a truemark s9 and son has barnett black widow


Welcome!

You mention that you're trying to mod an S9, and you mentioned Chief AJ. He modified the S9 and calls it his "Quick Point" slingshot, just so you know.

Any of the vendors listed on this site have a great variety of slingshots in a wide price range from which to choose, and I might suggest you query each of them for their recommendations for your purpose. I have many slingshots, but my favorite, as far as comfort is concerned, is that which your son possesses.

Beware, however, that you'll soon be infected with slingshot aquistion syndrome, which is highly contagious. It all starts when one logs in as a newcomer :wave: There's no vaccine or hazmat suit which can prevent infection. Good luck.

Best2U,

THWACK!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Anthony Pritchard said:
> 
> 
> > high guys and girls if there are any i am new to slingshots just getting ito it as my son is also
> ...


I think its called slingshoticus addicticus syndrome (SAS). Very contagious!! No cure available. Just some temporary relief by using the age old practice of GAO (get anutter one)!! :thumbsup:

Oh by the way, Welcome aboard Anthony!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The polymer slingshot is a good survival slingshot in my opinion. Bill Hays at pocketpredator.com said his polymer slingshots will float if they fell overboard, I'm assuming all polymer slingshots will float though. Polymer is very tough material and will withstand any environment and will maintain integrity if a forkhit occurs. Get spare bandsets too 

Check out the hunting section of the forum, the first option is "effective hunting setups" I've had good results hunting using .45 cal lead and 1/2 inch steel ball bearings is what I've caught a majority of game with

*All the vendors here would be able to hook you up with an excellent slingshot by the way, just let them know you want to hunt with it and what ammo you will be using, they'll more than likely set you up for the hunt. Practice lots


----------

